# Popular and authentic Australian websites for online shopping?



## vanmost

Hi:

I need to know about popular and authentic Australian online shopping websites (especially for clothing). What is the price comparison between online and retail shopping, is there any big price difference?


----------



## marcossupra

Have a look at
http://www.oo.com.au (you can find anything here)
and
DealsDirect: Online Shopping - Appliances, Bedding, Furniture, Rugs, Toys, Wine & more (I like this best)

cheers

Marcos


----------



## Dexter

Also try

www.getprice.com.au
www.myshopping.com.au


----------



## brian_84

*Another one*

Try aussieshopping.com
Cheers!


----------



## monkeycollar

Pocket Button - an online store with an unique collection of hand-selected clothing & accessories for women and children


----------



## mooresamantha

*BabySavings Co - Online Baby Store*

Hi, Check BabySavings Co, Online Baby Store which has a wide range of Boori Furnitures items that include Boori cots and beds. You can get exciting discounts on your purchase from our online store. Check our Online Baby Store to find out more.


----------



## Stasia

*the pay deals site*

if you are looking for best deals then you must watch paydeals(.)com, it offers daily deals which could be very profitable. You can get huge benefits on Books, Electronics, Music, Movies, Toys & Games, and more at everyday low prices. Hope you will like it.


----------



## zoehuynh

There is theiconic website in which the company is based in Sydney. Fast deliveries and free returns!


----------



## Mellie

"lasoo" collects all the weekly catalogs in one place, so if you want to see what physical stores have on sale, near you, that's a great option. You can search for an item or by store, I usually use it to see who has new release video games and movies the cheapest in town before I go looking for them. They have a mobile app too.


----------



## rayray086

I personally use asos a lot. Technically they're an English company, but there are headquarters here in Australia and shipping is quick enough (within a week if you select regular shipping). They always have specials and discount codes going out if you subscribe to their newsletter. Shipping is free when you spend over $100 and I found the items to be a lot cheaper than retail if the brand name stuff are on special.


----------



## tilulah1304

Oz Sale is good.
Takes time for delivery but otherwise cheap and good quality


----------



## charlotteminor

I agree with zoehuynh, theiconic is really an amazing site for online clothing.....


----------



## valediction

Kogan.com | Australia's Largest Online Retailer
Best and most popular shopping websites in Australia.

legit enough?


----------



## sooz

Check out Lovatik online clothing shop, based in Australia.
Their stuffs are so colourful and authentic.


----------



## Savvy83

If you are looking for 'authentic' Australian shopping websites then you should look for the .au at the end of URL address. or com.au more accurately. Check the site you want to buy from on Facebook and see what people are saying about them.

I have a onesies website which you can purchase from also, www.onesiezoosie.com.au

We sell online in Australia and we also have a Facebook presence.


----------



## azbida

*Description Get a chance to Win a $1,000 Flight Centre Gift Card!*

Get a chance to Win a $1,000 Flight Centre Gift Card!


----------



## bdsautocare

I think ASOS Australia. One of the largest online-only fashion stores in the world, ASOS is an Australian favourite thanks to its wide variety of brands and affordable prices. ...


----------



## SmartB

As someone already asked, is kogan legit enough?


----------



## miadiana6797

There is huge competition in Oz


----------



## miadiana6797

I believe in Australia the leading homeware store is http://www.rushk.com.au/
What I see in them and which made me the loyal customer of them

Ease of Navigation
The Design Does Not Overpower the Products
Collision with Top brands
The Design Style Matches the Products
Showcases the Most Popular Products
Promotes Related Products
Effective, Accurate Product Photos


----------



## halcyondreams

You can also do online shopping at Halcyon Dreams Pty. Ltd.


----------

